# Micro Anubais????



## capn_kirkl (Jul 4, 2006)

Any help with this would be grateful. What is the most optimum environment for this plant?

Thanks 
Kirk


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi capn kirkl,

I have had this plant for over a year and I believe it is the normal Anubias barteri var. nana 'Petite' that has been grown emersed; not really a 'micro' or variant of the 'standard' species. The leaves become larger, about the size of a dime or larger, when I grew it in my aquarium. When I grow it emersed the leaves become small again.

I grow mine both ways. In the aquarium I grow it like other anubias species; attached to hardscape with medium light, ferts, and CO2. When I grow it emersed I just put the rhizome on the surface of some moist substate and grow in a humid enviornment. Fertilize as necessary.

Shortly after 'planting' in aquarium









After growing emersed for 2 months (tough attaching the ornaments)
(The larger leaves in the photo are a couple of crypt leaves)


----------



## capn_kirkl (Jul 4, 2006)

Awesome, thanks for the helpful reply, I will be spending a portion of new years eve doing some replanting and trying some emersed setups with empty plastic bottles I have around. Check in later for more pictures... Happy New years Eve!


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi capn kirkl,

You mean something like this?










Pogostemon erectus









Erios


----------



## capn_kirkl (Jul 4, 2006)

I put the anubais in bottle as well but is not in the three-pak that is pictured

Well here is my new years eve creation. Happy New Years










It is a Low Budget attempt I will kepp these under CFL's for a Year hopefully.










We shall see how this goes,

Yes I know that is java fern in the pictures...

Cheers
Kirk


----------

